# A great idea.



## olusteebus (Apr 21, 2015)

I am going to try and make this. 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/magic-teabag-transforms-bland-lager-5558693


----------



## jswordy (Apr 21, 2015)

Dry hopping at the bar! Great idea.


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 21, 2015)

I think the inventor may be on to a winner with this idea.. but if the bag itself is totally biodegradable and it is intended for use in four or five pints then I would be a little concerned that the bag may begin to break up in the second or third pint... and you know how some of these British beer drinkers can get quite feisty with their beer


----------



## Elmer (Apr 28, 2015)

I just dont know about this.
If I am out and they dont have a beer I want to drink (and I am easy going), I either dont have drink or grab some that is close to what I want.

The only beer I have at home is the beer I make and buy, both of which are exactly what I want.

Seems like a good idea, but just seems like it is more hassle than it is worth.
How much hop taste would you get by dipping a small amount of hops in a 13 oz cup?


----------



## olusteebus (May 3, 2015)

Told my brew vendor and he said, "sounds like he is making a purse out of a sows ear." apparently, he was not impressed.


----------

